# First year Krate question



## bikecrazy (Jun 16, 2014)

I have an origional 1968 Schwinn Apple Krate with white cables. Is this correct for a 1968? I always thought Schwinns came with grey cables Thanks.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 16, 2014)

*Grey*



bikecrazy said:


> I have an origional 1968 Schwinn Apple Krate with white cables. Is this correct for a 1968? I always thought Schwinns came with grey cables Thanks.




They should be Grey


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jun 24, 2014)

love those krates! How many colors did they come in?


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 27, 2014)

Purple, Blue, black and chrome.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 27, 2014)

*early krates*

The cables were a pearl white with sparkle in it.  Grey with sparkle would be a close second


----------

